# Game of Thrones: Rekord mit 32 Emmy-Nominierungen aufgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Rekord mit 32 Emmy-Nominierungen aufgestellt*

						Game of Thrones konnte mit der achten und letzten Staffel einen neuen Rekord bei den Emmy-Nominierungen aufstellen. Die Hit-Serie von HBO wurde in insgesamt 32 Kategorien für einen Emmy nominiert. Bislang hatte noch keine Serie so viele Nominierungen auf sich vereinen können. Der bisherige Rekordhalter, die Polizeiserie NYPD Blue, kam 1994 auf 27 Nominierungen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Rekord mit 32 Emmy-Nominierungen aufgestellt*


----------



## KaneTM (18. Juli 2019)

Am liebsten wollte ich gerade schreiben, für Staffel 8 hat GOT keine Emmys verdient... Aber die Schauspieler haben Ihren Job wieder sehr gut gemacht - was sie zu spielen haben, wird ihnen ja vorgegeben... Die Special-Effects sind auch super und die Schlachten waren schon schöne. Merkwürdigen Entscheidungen der Charaktere und das überhastete abarbeiten und vergessen von Themen geht ja nur auf das Konto der Schreiber & Entscheider...


----------



## Cosmas (18. Juli 2019)

solange sie nicht für die Story und das durchhetzen, die Plotlöcher usw usf auch nominiert sind...kann man den Schauspielern und den Special Effect Leuten und so nix vorwerfen, 
aber Drehbücher und so waren der letzte Dreck. 
Die 8te Staffel hätte ansich, wie schon zuvor gesagt wurde, eigentlich keine Nominierungen verdient, so grottig wie sie war und wie erbärmlich sie die Serie zu Grabe getragen hat.

Und die Verantwortlichen dürfen sich dafür jetzt an Star Wars versuchen...


----------



## empy (18. Juli 2019)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Und die Verantwortlichen dürfen sich dafür jetzt an Star Wars versuchen...



Wird doch super, dann muss man in jedem Episodendreierblock nur noch die letzte Episode gucken, weil sie in den ersten beiden verpennen die Story voranzubringen.


----------



## dero55 (18. Juli 2019)

Cosmas schrieb:


> aber Drehbücher und so waren der letzte Dreck.
> Die 8te Staffel hätte ansich, wie schon zuvor gesagt wurde, eigentlich keine Nominierungen verdient, so grottig wie sie war und wie erbärmlich sie die Serie zu Grabe getragen hat.




Dramaqueen


----------



## matsuo (18. Juli 2019)

HBO reicht die Nominierungen ja selbst sein. Und die Schauspieler können sich sogar selbst nominieren wie das auch 3 Darsteller vom GoT Cast getan haben und sie lediglich kolportierte $ 225 pro Person gekostet hat.


----------



## Lotto (18. Juli 2019)

Wie immer...wenn die finale Staffel einer Serie abgelaufen ist...schnellen die Nominierungen in die Höhe...egal wie schlecht die aktuelle Staffel war.
Was ich nicht verstehe: die vorherigen Staffeln wurden bereits bei den vergangenen Jahren bei den Emmys berücksichtig, wieso wird dann jetzt quasi die ganze Serie nochmal beurteilt? Ist irgendwie gegenüber den anderen Serien ziemlich unfair. 32 Nominierungen nur für die letzte Staffel können es jedenfalls nicht sein, denn es war die mit Abstand schlechteste von allen 8 (außer bei den Special Effects).


----------



## CPFUUU (18. Juli 2019)

Cosmas schrieb:


> solange sie nicht für die Story und das durchhetzen, die Plotlöcher usw usf auch nominiert sind...kann man den Schauspielern und den Special Effect Leuten und so nix vorwerfen,
> aber Drehbücher und so waren der letzte Dreck.
> Die 8te Staffel hätte ansich, wie schon zuvor gesagt wurde, eigentlich keine Nominierungen verdient, so grottig wie sie war und wie erbärmlich sie die Serie zu Grabe getragen hat.
> 
> Und die Verantwortlichen dürfen sich dafür jetzt an Star Wars versuchen...



Staffel 8 war immer noch um Welten besser als alles was sonst so an Filmen und Serien läuft. 

Was will man bitte an Star Wars noch versauen ? Das SW Universum war nach der original Trilogie ausgelutscht. Jetzt stopft man die Leiche halt noch ein bischen mit zb Gender Kram und wirfts den Leuten vor. 
Könnte die Filme höchstens besoffen ertragen.


----------

